# The Daiwa's are talking - Is it spring yet?!



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Got these guys back from Leeabu yesterday after the off season clean, lube and upgrade cycle. They want to know when the action starts!

 

From the top left to the bottom right with upgrades:

Zillion 50th - I'ZE HLC spool, black cork knobs
Zillion Crazy Cranker - Carbontex drag, JDM Steez 100M handle, Zillion 50th spool
Fuego #1 - Zillion CC spool, Pflueger XT CF handle
Fuego #2 - Carbontex drag, 92mm ZPI CF handle, cork knobs, dimpled Zillion HLC spool
Airy Red Pixzilla - going out for ABEC9 spool bearings 
Sol #1 - Alphas handle with RCS corks, Carbontex drag
Sol #2 - ZPI 85mm handle with corks, Carbontex drag, Alphas Ito spool
JDM Alphas 103 - 85mm Bassart handle, Carbontex drag

 

 

 

Ugh...all dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

what a spread of modified brootality!!
thanks for sharing 
i would luv to throw one of those zillions.
hang in there TOK u will be happy soon!!:B

leeabu will prob. be doing my reels next winter as well.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Got these guys back from Leeabu yesterday after the off season clean, lube and upgrade cycle. They want to know when the action starts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it that you have a loving wife! 

You, my friend have an illness alsoLOL


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are some really nice reels Tokugawa... 

I wish I wasn't in college lol.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Better than porn right there


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to agree better than porn lol.will I thought I would throw this in do any of you guy's know where I can get a daiwa sol 3000 I have ben looking for one for a while if so pm me thanks


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Intimidator - my wife is kind and loving, but she isn't crazy. She put me on a budget.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

TOK, it's quite obvious that your new law was just implemented!!
How is the new baby doing?? Would you please PM me some links to buy those aftermarket handles and such.



Tokugawa said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys.
> 
> Intimidator - my wife is kind and loving, but she isn't crazy. She put me on a budget.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

They are all backwards.


----------

